
Ask HN: Are we heading to a new Black Monday? - the-dude
Stock markets have tanked since the FED rate hike, slowing&#x2F;unclear growth in China, oil price collapse ( 5 - 6% a day ) and instability in the Middle East.<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;money.cnn.com&#x2F;2016&#x2F;01&#x2F;15&#x2F;investing&#x2F;stocks-markets-dow-china-oil&#x2F;index.html?iid=hp-stack-dom<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;en.wikipedia.org&#x2F;wiki&#x2F;Black_Monday_(1987)<p>Are we heading to a new Black Monday?
======
tshtf
No.

US markets are closed on Monday: [http://www.marketwatch.com/story/which-
markets-are-closed-on...](http://www.marketwatch.com/story/which-markets-are-
closed-on-martin-luther-king-day-2016-01-15)

------
AnimalMuppet
Oh, look, my crystal ball's on the blink again...

